# SHIMANO EXAGE SPORT grouppo?



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

ok ok ok.. so this might not be too retro or too classic.. but i cant find anything on this sorta thing... came with my late 80s/early90s bridgestone... 

cant really find to much info on it...from what it looks like to me is just a 7 speed friction shifter set that works really really good... any older guys can school a young buck like myself on this grouppo..is this like ultegra of that time era? where can i get a new cassette ? where can i get new white brake hoods? who was president at the time? did we get gold at the olympics? who had the #1 album at the time?

you know that sorta thing.... thanks for the history lesson in advance..
:thumbsup:


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

Exage has always been a fairly low-end group, about where Sora is now, I would guess. Nothing at all wrong with it, it works well, it's just not superlight or supercool or anything. Personally, I'm rather fond of the Exage aero brake levers...a little fatter than the RX100/Ultegra models, and they can still be found new.


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Shimano Exage Info*

I had this groupo on a Myata from 1992 and it was seven speed SIS index. The stuff worked great. I'd say better than Sora. Brake calipers looked identical to Ultegra (dual pivot) but had no quick release. The brakes and derailleurs had the blue/gray metalic finish also found on the Ultegra line. It was seven speed and I had bar cons. I changed out some components to 105 for ego reasons and let me look.......... Holy crap! I have both front and rear derailleurs in _very fine _condition as will as the seven speed SIS _Shimano DuraAce bar cons _( Attn: TT riders! ) plus, I have two _like new _ cassettes. One is a 13-26, the other is 13-34 which would require a long cage derailleur but you could remove stumps in the off season.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

oily666 said:


> I have two _like new _ cassettes. One is a 13-26, the other is 13-34 which would require a long cage derailleur but you could remove stumps in the off season.


If you don't want to buy the cassettes from oily, any decent LBS should be able to order a seven-speed Shimano cassette for you. Take off the old cassette, bring it to the LBS (or have them take it off for you) and they will be able to match it up to a diagram in a distributor catalog.

- FBB


----------

